# Forrest Micke



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I’m going to a seminar with this gentleman in Houston later this week. Is anyone familiar with him or his training? I’m pretty familiar with most of old school IPO trainers, but not familiar with Mr Micke.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he is mostly a Michael Ellis protege.

I've watched a couple of his DVDs only though, and he is in a lot of Ellis videos.

I've enjoyed his stuff and gotten good results but of course I don't do IPO.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I *think* he competes in Mondio and/or French ring, not IPO.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not IPO - monido/ring

VERY VERY highly regarding those circles - supposed to be fantastic OB trainer 

Lee


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks you guys/gals!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Never too late to learn, eh, Cliff?

Good for you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, he worked with Ellis.

We purchased 2 of his video's when we visited Leerburg in the spring.

Our trainer (Monido certified decoy and competitor) knows him personally.

He has a small clothing company called D-Town Gear. LOVE his utility vest! 
Clothing originally sold thru Leerburg (still is) and now looks like he has his own site! 
https://www.dtowngear.com/shopall

D-Town Warm Weather Utility Vest

Please update us on the seminar!

Moms


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sunsilver said:


> Never too late to learn, eh, Cliff?
> 
> Good for you!


That’s right Sunsilver! Over the years I’ve been to seminar or trainings as early as 1980 with Fritz Beihler, to Marty Seggretto in past two years. With Dean Calderon, T Floyd, Joanne Plumb, Bernard Flinks, Phil Hoehcler, Wallace Payne, Dave Smith, Martin Pesja, Nate Harves, Mike Diehl, and many many others. They all are somewhat different, but consistent in foundation. People think I only know thirty years ago, but I try to update my training knowledge to go along with my pedigree knowledge.


----------

